# Boldenone for cycle after years



## minotaur (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi. What about a boldenone undecanate for 20 weeks cycle for 27-years old, 80+ kg weight with addition of injectable clenbuterol fo the first 4 weeks for body fat reduction? What should be the minimal dose? I had only minor contact with AAS before some years (stanazolol orally and junky deca). I  consider to start the boldenone with dose 200 or 300mg weekly. The stuff I have now seems to be very pure.
Is there a way for the boldenone to affect the body fat tissue? 
I'm highly sensitive for my body fat to increase and for aromatization from stuff like testosterone thus I want to avoid it. 
The probable teratogenic effect of the boldenone simply DOESN'T MATTER for me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

run atleast 250mg of test a week and bold at 600mg


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 4, 2014)

How can you tell that it is very pure?


----------



## minotaur (Dec 4, 2014)

Every product of this trademark I (or friends of mine) have tested was always highly potent (and "pure" I mean "potent").
Are you sure advising me 600mg bold a week for the first cycle?! :O
Which a way would it affect the body fat level?
What about aromitization with such a dose?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 4, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> How can you tell that it is very pure?



Duh, you cook it in a spoon and see what comes back....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

minotaur said:


> Every product of this mark I (or friends of mine) have tested was always highly potent (and "pure" I mean "potent").
> Are you sure advising me 600mg bold a week for the first cycle?! :O
> Which a way would it affect the body fat level?
> What about aromitization with such a dose?



u didnt say it was your first cycle..In that case a simple test only cycle is enough for u..next


----------



## minotaur (Dec 4, 2014)

How long to test the boldenone ? How much the boldenone affects the mood ?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 4, 2014)

No, he means testosterone only for a first cycle.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> run atleast 250mg of test a week and bold at 600mg



http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...n some mass. Start at 400 as see how it goes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

losieloos said:


> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...-advice-on-compounds-without-ever-using-them!
> 
> Back off bb. In MY experience 400mg of bold was  great. My endurance was up, I didn't gain fat or water weight, and I gain some mass. Start at 400 as see how it goes.



sorry losie never again


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

losieloos said:


> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa... goes.[/QUOTE]
> ive used bold cyp before losie


----------



## minotaur (Dec 4, 2014)

Which cycle were you taking this? Is it right to stack the bold for body fat reduction? (I mean stack with subcutaneous injectable clenbuterol/yohimbine)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

minotaur said:


> Which cycle were you taking this? Is it right to stack the bold for body fat reduction? (I mean stack with subcutaneous injectable clenbuterol/yohimbine)


diet is for body fat reduction..my friend u need to do some research and study before u inject anything


----------



## Yaya (Dec 4, 2014)

I've done bold and it took a few weeks to work.. some longer..

Shit make me hungry and I got very strong.. never again tho


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 4, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I've done bold and it took a few weeks to work.. some longer..
> 
> Shit make me hungry and I got very strong.. never again tho



Same here. I also got really vascular, and I'm never vascular. Now though, my RBC's are always a bit high even with regular donations, I'd have to start draining myself weekly to run EQ.


----------



## brutalfox (Dec 4, 2014)

ok fellows ive out for awhile with slang n new products .. but injectable clen? i have seen on box but i have only done n seen drinkable n tablets.. but im njoyn reading up on all the stuff n wow im impressed m old man learn from new young cats keep put out the good shit n ill have a great time experiementing thanks ug


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 4, 2014)

Minotaur for real bro just read up a while. It's ok to ask questions and get your bearings straight but all the knowledge you need has already been posted. Search keywords. Keep learning like you're doin. You're on the right track but definitely need to keep researching. Do what you want but IMO, first cycle I'd recommend test only bro just to feel your body out. Lets say you're putting more than just test in your body on your first cycle....  then say you have a bad reaction, what caused it? Which compound? There's no way we can tell you how YOU are gona respond to a compound. We can give ya info based off of our experiences or common knowledge of the compound, which you can research for yourself just as easy. 

Diet is the only fat reducing method you need to worry about right now man. Diet is the key to the body most folks want. While you research, get your diet in check, lots of agua but most of all get your knowledge caught up with your ambition and you'll do just fine broski. We are all here.

MY experience is....
Eq is one of my absolute favs. I've ran 400 -900mg wk. Great results, very minimal sides for me. Kicks in around week 4 for me usually. As a matter of fact starting Monday day if I get good news from my dr, I'll be starting another cycle and EQ will be one of the compounds getn pinned that night!


----------



## Paolos (Dec 5, 2014)

Bama78 said:


> Minotaur for real bro just read up a while. It's ok to ask questions and get your bearings straight but all the knowledge you need has already been posted. Search keywords. Keep learning like you're doin. You're on the right track but definitely need to keep researching. Do what you want but IMO, first cycle I'd recommend test only bro just to feel your body out. Lets say you're putting more than just test in your body on your first cycle....  then say you have a bad reaction, what caused it? Which compound? There's no way we can tell you how YOU are gona respond to a compound. We can give ya info based off of our experiences or common knowledge of the compound, which you can research for yourself just as easy.
> 
> Diet is the only fat reducing method you need to worry about right now man. Diet is the key to the body most folks want. While you research, get your diet in check, lots of agua but most of all get your knowledge caught up with your ambition and you'll do just fine broski. We are all here.
> 
> ...



Great reply from Bama he speaks the truth....Take your time Minoutar if you have the EQ just hang on to it, it wont go bad. Get some test and do it right
at a low does and I doubt you will have any issues. Sounds like bodyfat is your main concern so a solid diet of real food and a low dose of gear and you
will lean out. You really dont even need the gear to lean out but it sounds like hell bent on using drugs for that.

Just dont let AAS or fat burners be a crutch to get you motivated. When you do it with discipline first, the additional help later with drugs is just the gravy
on the potatos


----------



## minotaur (Dec 8, 2014)

So I'm considering to make 8 weeks cycle with testosterone enanthate first 200mg e7d. As I'm very sensitive for aromatization - would it be enough to take tamoxifene 10-40mg to make myself resistant and defeat the side effects? Is it a good idea to take in addition to this cycle the clen?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2014)

minotaur said:


> So I'm considering to make 8 weeks cycle with testosterone enanthate first 200mg e7d. As I'm very sensitive for aromatization - would it be enough to take tamoxifene 10-40mg to make myself resistant and defeat the side effects? Is it a good idea to take in addition to this cycle the clen?



Minotaur, 200 Mg of Test E weekly is in the TRT range. IMO not enough benefit (to you) for the price of being shut-down. Also your 8 week cycle on Test E is too short. Test E won't fully kick-in until week 3-4.

500 Mgs Test E over 12 weeks. Run Stane as your AI starting at 12.5 Mg EOD and get bloods mid-cycle to check your E2 levels & adjust your stane dosage accordingly.


----------



## minotaur (Dec 9, 2014)

What about the possibility of aromatization side effects while taking tamoxiphen to the cycle?


----------

